

Ask HN: Do We exist? - frade33

Turn your intellectual 100 Ghz processor ON.<p>I know we exist, but how do we get our claim verified. It&#x27;s based on the premise that a claim is verified either by peers or higher authority. In our case we don&#x27;t have any peers or so (read:aliens) nor any other higher authority except for one as we know thru religion.<p>So in other words, our existence so far is only verified or like that, through books claimed to be written by God. But If God does not exist. Then we essentially lack the authority that can verify our existence.<p>Despite we exist, but due to the lack of verification, it does not make any difference.<p>Now overclock your Intellectual processor to 3000 Ghz.,<p>This is not only our dilemma, God if he existed had the same dilemma too, He existed, but how would his existence mean. without us, his existence had no meaning.<p>So bottomline is, we need God and God need us, to verify each other existence. If God does not exist, we don&#x27;t exist either and vice versa.<p>Your thoughts?
======
tomtoise
I think that I have not taken enough LSD for questions like this. Also I had
my annual existential crisis last week, so I am determined to not have another
one until next year.

------
arh68
I think, therefore I am ? I am, therefore I exist ? Maybe I fail to see the
point.

~~~
qbrass
Replace God with humans, and we/us with ELIZA.

------
_deh
This line of thought seems to rely on existence and verified existence being
co-extensional (if not equivalent). Perhaps Kurt Gödel showed us otherwise.

------
Varkiil
Because you haven't found God yet doesn't mean you won't find God.

------
flohofwoe
I think the last time I pondered such questions I was 14 years old and drunk
;)

